# Anneliese vom CCC



## mariob (9 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
heute in verschiedenen Nachrichten:
http://www.binsenbrenner.de/wordpress/2011/10/09/das-watergate-der-deutschen-netzpolitik/

In der Analyse des CCC findet sich folgender Satz dazu:

Wir sind hocherfreut, daß sich für die moralisch fragwürdige Tätigkeit der Programmierung
der Computerwanze keine fähiger Experte gewinnen ließ und die
Aufgabe am Ende bei studentischen Hilfskräften mit noch nicht entwickeltem
festen Moralfundament hängenblieb.

Edit, Achso Quelle:
http://www.ccc.de/system/uploads/76/original/staatstrojaner-report23.pdf

Ohne weiteren Kommentar
Mario


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Oktober 2011)

hmmm, irgendwie beruhigend zu wissen, dass, wenn jemand was auf meinem Rechner finden sollte, dies ja nicht unbedingt von mir zu stammen braucht.

Ob das jedoch unsere Bananenrepublikaner in dem Moment wissen wollen? Naja, Bananen wachsen wohl überall. Die Unterschiede sind wohl in der Länge und Krümmung festzumachen. [/polemik]


----------



## Deltal (10 Oktober 2011)

Ich frage mich wer so eine Software abnimmt. Ich meine da muss es doch irgendwo ein Pflichtenheft gegeben haben (z.B. verschlüsselter Transfer der Daten). Die Software war fehlerhaft und der Staat bezahlt trozdem?

Alleine die "Nachlade" Funktion macht das ganze Ding doch hinfällig. Der erstbeste Gutachter wird das rausfinden, damit haben alle Ergebnisse die man mit der Software gewonnen hat vor Gericht wertlos. Warum lässt ein paar Zeilen code im Programm und riskiert damit das ganze Projekt?

Haben die echt geglaubt, dass die Software immer eine Blackbox bleiben wird?

Das ist ja fast so naiv wie der glauben das Stoppschilder funktionieren würden..


----------



## bike (10 Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich heute höre, dass es wieder einmal keiner war, dann würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:
Jeder Entscheider in den entsprechenden Behörden unterschreibt an Eidesstatt, dass er damit nichts zu tun hat. 
Also weder den Auftrag für entwickeln noch einsetzen des Programms gegeben hat. 
Wenn dann etwas genaueres bekannt wird, dann kann man endlich etwas gegen solchen Mist unternehmen.

Zu dem Thema Pflichtenheft:
Es haben sich keine Entwickler gefunden die so ein Ding entwickeln wollten, daher haben, wie beschrieben, Studenten, ohne Moral sich dieses Themas angenommen.


bike

P.S: wäre das nicht Aufgabe der Rechnungshöfe, zu prüfen wie Steuergeld verbrannt wird ?


----------



## Ralle (10 Oktober 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema Pflichtenheft:
> Es haben sich keine Entwickler gefunden die so ein Ding entwickeln wollten, daher haben, wie beschrieben, Studenten, ohne Moral sich dieses Themas angenommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ach komm, glaubst du auch an den Weihnachtsmann?

Und niemand wird an Eides statt irgend etwas unterschreiben. Es gilt noch immer, ein Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus und da stecken sicherlich einige Leute ganz schön tief drin. Will nicht wissen, wer da wo mal einen netten Laptop oder einen FlatScreen vergessen hat. Oder es stand mal ein Golf tagelang unbenutzt wo rum. Aber so etwas gibt es ja bei uns nicht!!! *ROFL*


----------



## bike (10 Oktober 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ach komm, glaubst du auch an den Weihnachtsmann?



Gibt es den nicht? 

Also, wenn ich was zu sagen hätte, habe ich aber leider nicht, würde ich den Gerichtsvollzieher oder einen Notar losschicken und die Dreckbären sollen unterschreiben. 
Wer sich ziert ist zunächst in Beugehaft zu nehmen.  
Denn irgend etwas muss doch ändern!


bike


----------



## zotos (10 Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht kann man diese Informationen (wer steck dahinter und was hat es gekostet) ja mal auf wikileaks oder so nachlesen.

Die Firma "DigiTask" die diesen "Bundestrojaner" programmiert hat, bietet unseren Stasi Behörden ja auch die Möglichkeit VoIP und Skype abzuhören: 

wiki.piratenpartei.de/images/5/54/Bayern-skype-tkue.pdf

Interessant sind auch die Preise.


----------



## Matze001 (10 Oktober 2011)

Gut das ich Privat kein Windowsbasierendes 32bit System nutze.

Außerdem brauche ich vor Schäuble keine Angst haben, ich habe eine Treppe...

Was muss man zu diesem Stück Code sagen? Wenn das so alles stimmt was darüber erzählt wird, ist das ein echter Witz.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Oktober 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Gut das ich Privat kein Windowsbasierendes 32bit System nutze.



Vielleicht denkst du über die Sache nochmal nach. Es interessiert nicht dass dieser gerade gefundene Trojaner auf deinem 20 Jahre alten C64 nicht läuft.
Es geht darum, dass in der Regierung (ob Bund oder Land wird sich noch rausstellen) Leute sitzen die das Grundgesetz einen Dreck interessiert.


----------



## Matze001 (10 Oktober 2011)

wow... ganz ruhig. 

tut mir ja leid das du ein Macbook mit einem C64 verwechselt, auch wenn es gerade ein wenig Dreckig ist, tut es einem im der Seele weh (nein, bitte jetzt kein Glaubenskrieg bezüglich Apple... , wenn du schon so böse über den genialen C64 herziehst, der in meinem Keller liegt)

Was ich eigentlich mit meinem Beitrag, ein wenig durch die Blume, ausdrücken wollte war:

"Es ist ein so sinnloses Vorgehen einen Trojaner für ein Windowsbasierendes 32bit System auszulegen, da diese z.Zt. immer weniger werden, und sich die Zielpersonen nicht umbedingt mit 2-X Jahre alter Hardware auseinandersetzen." Der Trend geht vor allem im Privatbereich in Richtung Win7 64bit (wofür auch immer ein Privatnutzer 64bit braucht, aber das gehört hier auch nicht hin...) Außerdem besitzen einige Menschen Linux, Chrome oder Apple Betriebssysteme. 

Eine Aussage wie ich zu der Tatsache stehen wie diese Menschen mit den Rechten anderer umgehen habe ich hier nicht getätigt, und werde ich auch nicht tun. Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung, welche ich hier aber nicht kundtun muss. 

Ich habe den Artikel aus technischer Sicht betrachtet, und nicht aus Moralischer. 
Denn dann landen wir wieder bei Gut und Böse, Gott und Teufel... und das ist etwas mit dem ich nichts anfangen kann. Es gibt kein Schwarz und Weis, es gibt ganz feine Kontraste, und darüber lässt sich meiner Meinung nach in einem Forum nur schwer Diskutieren. Deshalb lasse ich dies an dieser Stelle einfach aus!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bike (10 Oktober 2011)

Ist es richtig zu schreiben:
Das geht mich noch? nichts an?
Es ist doch völlig egal welches OS werkelt.
Das erschreckende ist doch, dass in einem Staat, der mehr als 20 Jahre nach der Wiedervereinigung Stasi 2.0 jetzt Realität wird.


bike


----------



## mariob (10 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
spekulativ mal zum technischen, also eine der Aussagen war damals das das Programm speziell für die Anwendung "gebaut" wird. Nun sind ja im Programm angeblich Aktenzeichen entdeckt worden. Meine Annahme, es gibt einen Konfigurator, in dem bestimmte Dinge festgelegt werden. Dann wird der Dreck für das betreffende Betriebssystem kompiliert. Unter oder für Windows entsteht diese dll, für Linux ein passender Dämon, für den Mac? Wie geschrieben alles hochspekulativ, alleine letztgenannte Betriebssysteme unbemerkt zu infiltrieren dürfte etwas größeren Aufwand bereiten. Ich glaube aber nicht, das diese nicht angreifbar sind.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## vierlagig (10 Oktober 2011)

Unbenutztername schrieb:
			
		

> Piratenpartei Saar schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und noch text


----------



## Ralle (11 Oktober 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> spekulativ mal zum technischen, also eine der Aussagen war damals das das Programm speziell für die Anwendung "gebaut" wird. Nun sind ja im Programm angeblich Aktenzeichen entdeckt worden. Meine Annahme, es gibt einen Konfigurator, in dem bestimmte Dinge festgelegt werden. Dann wird der Dreck für das betreffende Betriebssystem kompiliert. Unter oder für Windows entsteht diese dll, für Linux ein passender Dämon, für den Mac? Wie geschrieben alles hochspekulativ, alleine letztgenannte Betriebssysteme unbemerkt zu infiltrieren dürfte etwas größeren Aufwand bereiten. Ich glaube aber nicht, das diese nicht angreifbar sind.
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Ne, das glaube ich nicht so richtig. Die haben eine Software, die entwickeln sie natürlich weiter, daher sind die Versionen leicht unterschiedlich. Schon die Verwendung von ein und dem selben Schlüssel, der sich auch noch (dank dem Verfahren) aus dem Trojaner extrahieren läßt, zeugt davon, dass da jemand Geld verdienen wollte, auch ein wenig Ahnung von der Programmierung hat, aber eben so einige Sachen nicht weiß und kann. Und die Behörden dokumentieren hier nur wieder mal ihre Dummheit. Es ist eben wichtig, dass die Herren Beamten den korrekten  Beamtenweg entlanggekommen sind und Ahnung von dem ganzen Verwaltungsmüll haben. Dabei bleibt dann der technische Sachverstand auf der Strecke und Firmen wie diese GmbH machen da Kohle. Die Verschleierung der IP über einen Ausländischen Proxy legt aber den Verdacht nahe, dass hier jemand genau wußte, dass er Gesetze bricht, das ist wirklich ein schlimmer Vorgang. 

PS: Man dementiert ja heftig, logo. Ihr werdet sehen, zum Schluß wird irgend ein kleiner Kommissar als alleiniger Schuldiger ausgemacht und gefeuert.

PS: Im Grunde ist es durchaus korrekt, dass man den Wunsch hegt, Verbrechen auf technischer Augenhöhe mit den Verbrechern zu bekämpfen, aber leider ist die Integrität unseres Rechtssystems so angeknackst, dass ich zumindest keinerlei Vertrauen in die Behörden habe und eines weiß ich genau, was die wissen, weiß immer auch der CIA und wer sich sonst noch dafür interessiert, Eschalon und unseren Politikern ohne Rückgrat sei Dank.


----------



## thomass5 (11 Oktober 2011)

0. Es ist ziemlich lange bekannt und in der Diskusion (leider) wieder ruhig geworden, das es solch ein Projekt gibt. Wie schon geschrieben, ist es zum Teil verständlich warum die entsprechenden "Behörden" den vermeintlichen oder tatsächlichen Bösewichten auf techn. Augenhöhe begegnen wollen. Wessen Schuld es ist, warum dies nun so in die Hose ging (oder war es etwa Absicht? Von was soll es ablenken? Ist es wirklich das reale Programm?) wird sich vielleicht rausstellen.

1. Ich glaube noch an den Weihnachtsmann!
2. Darauf basierend, unterstelle ich bei der Programmierung einfach nur Schlampigkeit und keine Absicht. Nachladefunktionalität usw. sind einfach nur im Code vergessen worden.

3. Ich unterstelle, wäre mit der gleichen Software ein realer oder fiktiver Erfolg als erstes publik geworden, hätten wir eine andere Diskusion.

4. Ich stelle 1. in Frage.
5. Darauf basierend ist entweder der Auftraggeber und/oder der Auftragnehmer der Programmierung weit über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.
6. Derjenige (kein Bauernopfer) sollte sich jetzt dafür verantworten.


7.  Betrachten wir das Prog doch als Werkzeug. Mit einem Hammer kann ich etwas herstellen oder dem Nachbarn auf den k.. schlagen. Es kommt immer auf den Mensch an, der ihn  in der Hand hat....

Thomas


----------



## vierlagig (11 Oktober 2011)

und ob man selber unter beobachtung steht kann man auch ermitteln: http://www.steganos.com/de/produkte/gratis-fuer-sie/anti-bundestrojaner/uebersicht/

wahrscheinlich sinnvoll, wenn das schon anderen "nutzern" in die hände gefallen ist...


----------



## thomass5 (11 Oktober 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und ob man selber unter beobachtung steht kann man auch ermitteln: http://www.steganos.com/de/produkte/gratis-fuer-sie/anti-bundestrojaner/uebersicht/
> 
> wahrscheinlich sinnvoll, wenn das schon anderen "nutzern" in die hände gefallen ist...



... ob ich dem trauen kann? Ich unterstelle einfach, die zuständigen Mitarbeiter haben sich auch mit diversen Antivirensoftwareherstellern unterhalten...
Die Vertrauensvorschuß vieler Kunden zu den Produkten ist ja recht groß. 

Thomas

PS.: welchem anderen Programm (außer Siemenssoftware) würdes du solche Rechte auf deinem Rechner einräumen?


----------



## Ralle (11 Oktober 2011)

@thomass5

Ich gehe mal bei deiner Antwort von einem kräftigen Schuß Ironie aus, dann paßt das sogar.

Wie ich schon schrieb, glaube ich nicht mehr an die Integrität unserer Staatsgewalt, d.h, ich unterstelle mal, das Daten dort nicht mehr sicher sind, wohl nie waren. Deswegen möchte ich nicht, das diese Typen das Recht bekommen meine Daten auszuspionieren, nur weil ich mal in einer 30-iger Zone mit 50 unterwegs war. Denn genau das haben sie ja bewiesen, sie scheren sich nicht mal um das Grundgesetz, das ist einfach eine Art besondere kaum angreifbare Mafia.


----------



## bike (11 Oktober 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> 3. Ich unterstelle, wäre mit der gleichen Software ein realer oder fiktiver Erfolg als erstes publik geworden, hätten wir eine andere Diskusion.



Bei einem Verfahren in Landshut sind die aus dieser Art der Überwachungen gewonnen Erkenntnisse vom Gericht kassiert worden.
Also es gibt schon, zumindest einen, realen Fall.


bike


----------



## thomass5 (11 Oktober 2011)

... hab das Prog gerade mal in einer VM laufen lassen. Da dort ein 64Bit-OS läuft sagt das Tool nur, das noch nichts über 64 Bit des BT bekannt ist. Wenn der BT so eindeutigen Code hat wie beschrieben, wäre ein Scann danach das mindeste was ich erwarte. Also ist das Tool für mich ebensolcher schlampiger ??? wie der BT selbst.

@Ralle: Ironie ist bei mir nicht explizit ausgew. wie vl schön in seiner Signatur schreibt.


----------



## thomass5 (11 Oktober 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Bei einem Verfahren in Landshut sind die aus dieser Art der Überwachungen gewonnen Erkenntnisse vom Gericht kassiert worden.
> Also es gibt schon, zumindest einen, realen Fall.
> 
> 
> bike



Da hat die PR-Abteilung des BT geschlafen. 
Ein richtig schöner Erfolg(Topterrorist gefasst und verknackt dank BT) mit Presse(Bildzeitung), Blumen, Gridgirls und Schampus wäre das richtige gewesen...

... spätestens da hätte die Qualitätssicherung bei der Software einsetzen müssen. Irgend ein wichtiges Detail fehlt mir momentan noch am Gesamtbild des BT.

Thomas


----------



## Ralle (11 Oktober 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... spätestens da hätte die Qualitätssicherung bei der Software einsetzen müssen. Irgend ein wichtiges Detail fehlt mir momentan noch am Gesamtbild des BT.
> 
> Thomas



Ich denke, ein wichtiges Detail ist, dass Bund und Länderbehörden keine wirklichen Spezialisten haben. Ich enschuldige mich gleich bei den wenigen, die es vielleicht doch gibt!) Wenn man die Stellenausschreibungen mal anschaut (habe letztens eine für Berlin gesehen), dann suchen die zwar gute Spezialisten, die Anforderungen sind durchaus hoch, aber man hat gar kein Geld, wirkliche Profis zu bezahlen. mit ihren Scheiß TVL-Tabellen und was da alles so rumkommt, locken die wirklich keine guten Leute an. Da fehlt der Wille und das Instrumentarium. Und Leute einstellen und selbst weiterbilden oder zur Weiterbildung schicken.... soweit voraus denken die Komißköppe doch nicht. *ROFL*

Also kauft man sich eine GmbH-Leistung und wunder sich, dass man da an Kapitalisten gerät, die Gels machen wollen, ja klar, was denn sonst.


----------



## mariob (11 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
naja Ralle, Du magst zwar recht haben mit dem Geld, aber versetze Dich doch mal in die Lage eines angenommenen Bewerbers. Du bekommst als Spezialist ein Mainframe mit der Rechenleistung für ein ganzes Raumfahrtprogramm, aber wehe es muß für das Terminal ein Maustreiber, der früher jeder Billigmaus beilag, gekauft werden.
Würdest Du Dir so ein Arbeitsumfeld antun? Lieber weniger Geld, dafür frei auch in Deinen Entscheidungen, wenig zweifelhaftes Arbeitsgebiet und Leute mit gesundem Menschenverstand um einen herum.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Deltal (11 Oktober 2011)

Das mit den Studenten war wohl eher nix:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...twickler-fuer-besondere-Aufgaben-1359326.html

Wieso glaube ich, dass ich bald meine Daten die ich "freiwillig" an Vater Staat übermittle (z.B. ELSTER) irgendwo aufm Schwarzmarkt kaufen kann. Natürlich nachdem alle Länder, die laut "Terroristen" schreien, die schon vorher sich auf ihre Festplatten gezogen haben.
Ach und was man mit den Datensätzen aus der Voratsdatenspeicherung erst machen könnte *schwärm*


http://www.bmi.bund.de/SharedDocs/FAQs/DE/Themen/Sicherheit/Datenschutz/Online_Durchsuchungen.html

Das hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht darmals für den Einsatz der Software aus BUNDESebene vorausgesetzt. 

Ich denke mal das die ganze Geschichte in ein paar Tagen wieder vom Tisch ist, die LKAs setzen weiterhin ihre Software ein(nach dem sie für ein paar Mille ein Update bekommen haben, weil ihre SW ja jetzt von jedem Antivir Programm erkannt wird). Veranwortlich ist natürlich keiner > bzw jeder ist nicht verantwortlich.


----------



## bike (11 Oktober 2011)

Wenn das echte Entwickler waren, dann gute Nacht.

Aber ist es nicht erstaunlich, dass ein Anwalt zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon antwortet?


bike


----------



## Boxy (12 Oktober 2011)

Deltal schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das die ganze Geschichte in ein paar Tagen wieder vom Tisch ist, die LKAs setzen weiterhin ihre Software ein(nach dem sie für ein paar Mille ein Update bekommen haben, weil ihre SW ja jetzt von jedem Antivir Programm erkannt wird). Veranwortlich ist natürlich keiner > bzw jeder ist nicht verantwortlich.



Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, das man wie wenn man Hunde ablenken möchte einfach etwas zum fressen hinwirft und etwas anderes macht 
Auch gabs ja nun viele Tipps wie man es nicht machen darf bzw wie man es machen sollte!


----------



## thomass5 (13 Oktober 2011)

http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Antiviren-Software-versagt-beim-Staatstrojaner-1359833.html

.... mhm ....

Thomas


----------



## mariob (18 Oktober 2011)

*Update*

Neuigkeiten:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Kaspersky-entdeckt-neue-Staatstrojaner-Version-1363051.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## nade (18 Oktober 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht denkst du über die Sache nochmal nach. Es interessiert nicht dass dieser gerade gefundene Trojaner auf deinem 20 Jahre alten C64 nicht läuft.
> Es geht darum, dass in der Regierung (ob Bund oder Land wird sich noch rausstellen) Leute sitzen die das Grundgesetz einen Dreck interessiert.



Ehm Grundgesetz??? Haben wir noch sowas? Hab Schwarz auf Weiß noch in Art 23 Bundesländer gesehen, jetzt??? Wo ist der Geltungsbereich geblieben???
Na egal in einem Vorwort kann jeder schreiben was er will.
Und der Trojaner hier war sicherlich nur eine Beta, bis die ersten in enttarnt hatten. Virenprogies werden um den Schadcode drumherum programiert und die Internetanbieter haben sicherlich die Auflage Bacup Kapazitäten bei den Internetleitungen bereit stellen zu können, damit deren Downloads nicht auffallen können, auch bei hohen Trafficraten.
Et is halt wie et iss.... allet nur beschiss


----------



## maxi (21 Oktober 2011)

Das ganze ist doch ein reines Überwachungstool.

Vielleicht haben Böse Jungs eine Remote Unterstützung und haben einen Server dort wo die Banenen herkommen


----------



## Ralle (21 Oktober 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Das ganze ist doch ein reines Überwachungstool.
> 
> Vielleicht haben Böse Jungs eine Remote Unterstützung und haben einen Server dort wo die Banenen herkommen



????
Das steht doch alles in der Doku vom CCC Maxi. Die haben einen Server in Amerika gemietet. Klar überwachen die, aber, und das ist das Schlimmste, die können beliebige Programme nachladen und auf dem überwachten Rechner ausführen. Maxi, die könnten alle deine Zertifikate löschen, stell dir das vor! 

Da das Ganze auch noch einfach und teilweise gar nicht verschlüsselt abläuft, kann also jeder böse Bube, der auf diesen Server Zugriff bekommt, eigene Kommandos an den überwachten Rechner abschicken oder einfach nur lauschen (das machen ja die Geheimdienste schon aus professionellen Gründen  ).


----------



## Deltal (21 Oktober 2011)

Ich habe dieses Thema ziemlich interessiert verfolgt, gerade das was einige Politiker auf der aktuellen Stunde da so für dolle Geschichten erzählt haben (z.B. Dr. Hans-Peter Uhl). Da war jede menge Politik im spiel, was sich leider negativ auf die Lösung des Problems auswirkte.
Meiner Meinung nach haben die Leuten in den Entscheiderpositionen einfach keine Ahnung und werden zudem noch schlecht beraten.
Das fängt schon damit an, das es keine Statistiken gibt welcher Trojaner von welcher Behörde in welchen Fällen eingesetzt worden ist. Wer hat wann und wo Daten erhoben und welche Daten waren es? 

Das ganze Projekt Trojaner wird in diesen Tagen vernichtet, alle Beweise die damit gesammelt werden/worden sind, dürften keine Beweiskraft mehr vor Gericht haben. 

Meine Meinung: Projekt einstellen, es gibt auch andere Wege verschlüsselte Kommunikation abzugreifen. Aber so wie es ausssieht wird wohl genau da Gegenteil passieren: Der Bund entwickelt selbst ein Trojaner für millionen von Steuergeldern. Nach ein paar Jahren (in dem ja die Technik nicht stehen bleibt) ist das Ding einsatzbereit. Und der erste Anwalt wird einen unabhängigen Gutachter auf das Programm loslassen wenn sein Mandant vor Gericht steht. Ich denke der CCC wird dann wohl gerne nocheinmal mithelfen..


----------



## maxi (21 Oktober 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> ????
> Das steht doch alles in der Doku vom CCC Maxi. Die haben einen Server in Amerika gemietet. Klar überwachen die, aber, und das ist das Schlimmste, die können beliebige Programme nachladen und auf dem überwachten Rechner ausführen. Maxi, die könnten alle deine Zertifikate löschen, stell dir das vor!
> 
> Da das Ganze auch noch einfach und teilweise gar nicht verschlüsselt abläuft, kann also jeder böse Bube, der auf diesen Server Zugriff bekommt, eigene Kommandos an den überwachten Rechner abschicken oder einfach nur lauschen (das machen ja die Geheimdienste schon aus professionellen Gründen  ).


 

Nana,

meine Titel hängen schön auf Papier, toll mit Siegel und Stempel, an der Wand 


--

Durch eine Remot unterstüzung stert eine unbekannte Person einen anderen "Rechner". 

Sprich Du steuerst, für andere nicht nachvollziehbar, auf deinen PC einen anderen Rechner in Panama, welcher die Aktionen ausführt.
Als böse erscheint nun der "rechner" in Panama der weder jemanden expliziet gehört noch von jemanden nachweislich bedient wurde.


----------



## Deltal (21 Oktober 2011)

Also wenn ICH kriminelle Absichten hätte würde ich bestimmt nicht deutsche/europäische/amerikanische IT-Infrastuktur nutzen  

Was Ralle aber anspricht ist natürlich heftig.. überlege mal du pisst jemandem vom *Staat* ans Bein. Der Typ schreibt ein paar Akten und der Richter gibt grünes Licht für Durchsuchung und Trojanerinstallation. 
Jetzt muss der es nur noch gut timen, dass die ganzen nazibilderkinderpornosonstwaswiderliches auf dem PC hochgeladen worden sind, bevor die Polizei vor der Tür steht.
Kein Richter würde dir glauben das du das Zeugs nicht selbst irgendwo besorgt hast..

Übrigens wundert es mich ehe noch nicht, dass Oma Müller von Gegenüber verhaftet worden ist, weil ihr PC Teil eines Botnetzes ist. Da geht noch einiges..


----------



## mariob (21 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,


> Übrigens wundert es mich ehe noch nicht, dass Oma Müller von Gegenüber  verhaftet worden ist, weil ihr PC Teil eines Botnetzes ist. Da geht noch  einiges..


und da wird noch einiges gehen, also erstmal hätte die zuerst aufgetauchte Variante des Trojaners in meiner privaten Infrastruktur keine Chance gehabt. Der wäre einfach seine Daten nicht losgeworden.
Zweitens ist es ja nicht mal ein Trojaner, wenn man sich mal die Definition ansieht, da sind ja sogar Virenbaukästen geeigneter.
Mit anderen Worten, in einfachen Infrastrukturen wie bei Oma Müller würde das gut funktionieren.
Und das besonders üble an den heutigen Terroristen ist, das sich diese nicht mehr zu erkennen geben. So ein Mist aber auch.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (26 Oktober 2011)

*Es geht weiter.....*

Hallo,
ich habe das ganze noch nicht vollständig gelesen, für Interessierte:
http://www.ccc.de/de/updates/2011/analysiert-aktueller-staatstrojaner

Gruß
Mario


----------

